# ترقبوا المفاجاه في شهر الخير والبركات



## روح العنبر (27 يونيو 2013)

*

مفاجاة شهر الخير خاص بشهر رمضان المبارك













اولا حاب اقول للجميع مقدما : كل عام وانتم بخير واسال الله ان يبلغنا شهر الرحمة والغفران والعتق من النيران سالمين معافين غير فاقدين ولامفقودين اللهم آميين













عرض خاص فقط في شهر رمضان المبارك


بمناسبة شهر الخير والبركه ترقبوا المفاجاه في منتجات روح العنبر للشهر الكريم باذن الله الخاصه لشهر رمضان المبارك













اتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم ورضاكم ترقبوا الشهر الكريم











*


----------



## روح العنبر (1 يوليو 2013)

*رد: ترقبوا المفاجاه في شهر الخير والبركات*


----------



## جوو الرياض (1 يوليو 2013)

*رد: ترقبوا المفاجاه في شهر الخير والبركات*

بالتوفيق لك ...


----------



## روح العنبر (3 يوليو 2013)

*رد: ترقبوا المفاجاه في شهر الخير والبركات*


----------



## روح العنبر (5 يوليو 2013)

*رد: ترقبوا المفاجاه في شهر الخير والبركات*


----------



## روح العنبر (11 يوليو 2013)

*رد: ترقبوا المفاجاه في شهر الخير والبركات*


----------

